# where do you sell your honey at???



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

I was wondering if we all could come together and find places and share the kinds of places where we sell honey at to give everyone some fresh ideas.

I will start. I have a "honey for sale" sign at my parents house. That does pretty good. 

I have been selling a lot of honey to Mortage companies. I just started selling honey on the internet. 

Any other ideas? 

I tried putyting flyers in some of the local mail boxes but that didnt due a thing.


----------



## rainesridgefarm (Sep 4, 2001)

farmers markets
health food stores
grocery stores if you have upc code. ($1200)
Gas stations with the sweet corn people.
craft fairs
harvest festivals
bring some to work 
bakeries


to promote it locally I give some to the local banks for their coffee area.


----------



## power napper (Apr 2, 2005)

This is the first year that we had enough honey to sell. So far it has been by word of mouth and a sign at the end of the road, that did not sell very much so my wife went to a farmers market, she had a nice display and nice brochures attatched to the containers of bears, plastic jars, quart canning jars, pints, half pints, gave samples of pretsels dipped into honey and sold 150 dollars the first trip, second trip over a hundred dollars and the third trip it was and still is raining, sold eighty dollars worth. People are calling for more orders now and relatives are just learning we have fresh honey, i would not have believed it but now know that the honey will all be sold, wish we had more.
Wait until next year!!!!


----------



## george dilley (Sep 5, 2005)

i have sold to road side fruit stands as well as all mentioned here


----------



## Robert Hawkins (May 27, 2005)

did someone mention church and I missed it? Contact the "Provident Living" intructor at the closest LDS church. With the brochures of course. Honey stores so much easier than sugar. Not to mention the families with 15 kids. And keep some in the truck all the time. Try to never miss a sale. Life has lots of surprises. Not all of the are bad.

Hawk


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

I will try calling the provident living instructor. 

Any other ideas?


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

Hawk:

Do you sell it cheaper to LDS members? That is an interesting idea.


----------



## Robert Hawkins (May 27, 2005)

Depends on if you have a lot and if you're trying to get a foot in the door. That means yes. unless I run low. then supply and demand. But keep in mind how much you value your honey. And it's much better than they can buy at the store.

Hawk


----------



## JB Allen (Sep 3, 2005)

>Gas stations with the sweet corn people.

Sweet corn people?


----------



## Barry Tolson (May 26, 2004)

Isaac,
I find that if I just keep several jars onhand in the truck at all times...it all gets sold. Word of mouth has been really good for me and as of late I have had people waiting for honey. For me...the simpler, the better.
Barry


----------



## Lew Best (Jan 8, 2005)

Good friend of mine has magnetic signs on his truck; said folks stop him constantly for honey (carries some with him of course).

Lew


----------



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

the chef sezs:
I was wondering if we all could come together and find places and share the kinds of places where we sell honey at to give everyone some fresh ideas.

tecumseh replies:
excellent idea Isaac. currently I am using the local farmers market and a flea market for my direct selling efforts which should be sufficient points of sales to slowly consume my current year's crop. but there are some excellent idea here for my next year expansion.


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

I think a website does not really help get sales but rather is a way to direct people to your product. Unless you understand the game of meta tags and search placements, it is hard in the web area of marketing. 

I have found that the best way to get sales is to peddle your honey. Its like an all in one package. You get the beekeeper, the awesome honey and someone to educate the potential consumer. I have sold some honey out of my car. 

I tried having a sign that says "honey for sale" but I am affraid a cop will pull me over because it takes up my whole back window (i drive a VW bug). I need to have three sigsn made for me so I can have one in the back window and both wside windows.

I was thinking of having a hat made that says "I sell honey" on it. I havent done any farmers markets cause they are coming to a close. 

I have hit up some restaurants.. not many though but I have had good luck with what I have done. 

I tried making some awesome looking flyers and putting them in mail boxes in my area... no sales! But I guess my friend, who is a marketing guru says that it takes three times for a customer to build that trust with you. whatever! 

I think part of it is that I am not patian (sp?).


----------



## ScadsOBees (Oct 2, 2003)

Chef,
I think that in certain areas that "Honey for Sale" sign might get you in trouble for reasons other than the amount of window space it takes up  

Patience is a key too...I've sold half already, and I still have till April before I want to be sold out. You don't want to run out and leave the repeat customers hanging.

I've sold most through the front yard sign and at work. Have a craft fair coming up, will see how that does.


----------



## Tia (Nov 19, 2003)

Unlike Rick, I'm afraid I leave repeat customers hanging every year. But they all know it's first come first served, so they don't get mad at me--they just get disappointed that they have to once again wait until "the full moon in June." I'm gonna brag: I never have enough honey. Every year my customer base grows. Word of mouth has made my honey the most sought after in this area. I have 3 standing orders for 5-gallon pails every spring. I also sell at the community market and at a health food store. The hardware store where my husband works sells honey--not mine. People come in, walk past the honey on the shelves and place an order with my husband for my honey. And I have a honey for sale sign in front of my house. I'm giving a talk on bees to a garden club tomorrow. I usually sell my honey in plain ole pint canning jars but the garden club ladies snap up 4-oz jars "suitable for giving"--yellow ribbons and bows, cute labels. . .that kind of thing. I've finally gotten to the point where honey lovers seek me out. Fortunate for me because I'm a lousy salesman. The honey sells itself.


----------



## Robert Hawkins (May 27, 2005)

<Fortunate for me because I'm a lousy salesman. The honey sells itself.>

That's how it works for me.

Hawk


----------



## Jeff (Jun 18, 2004)

Farmers market for me. I made over $1,000.00 dollars this year and I have people coming to my house for honey. Wish I had done this a couple years ago!


----------



## LEAD PIPE (May 22, 2005)

I was at Costco today and they were selling honey for $5.99 for a 5lb container. I checked the label and it said product of USA and Canada. How can they sell it so cheep? I just got the okay to put some hives on a big piece of property next year and was going to sell the honey but not at those prices.

[ October 24, 2005, 11:01 PM: Message edited by: LEAD PIPE ]


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

I have found, so far, that peddeking wors best for me. We have a little "honey route" we take every once and a while and see if people want honey. 

The sign method in front of the house works ok at my parents house. I think it will take time for that to take off. we will see.

Internet sales.... are somewhat ok. Nothing directly from my site but that is because I do not have time to play the meta tag game. 

Keeping honey on hand is a good thing. I keep some in the car and it works out. Like today for example. I sold two pounds of honey to a lady that wanted some. 

I would like to try farmers markets but they seem to be occupied by other beekeepers. So my question: How do you persuade people to buy from your booth and not the other guys? I know marketing plays a key roll in it and also so does how well you can sell. We will see next year if needed.

I would like to have some signs made for my car. Not sure what to say rather than "Honey for sale". any ideas?

I would also like to have a hat made. Not sure what to say on the hat. Maybe "I sell honey". Any ideas? 

I havent tried the health food stores. I am somewhat affraid of the rules with food etc. 

I might try a co-op sometime. I need to talk with some people about it and see what they think. there is a farmer who does it around here. I just havent had a chance to talk with him.

I tried the flyer idea in mail boxes. Hasent worked yet. I would like to try flyers on hanging boards sometime.

I have tried restaurants and it is not to bad really. Just gotta know the culinary philosophy of the chef.

I have tried posting on other forums but they either kick you out or delete your post. Doesnt work!


----------



## Robert Hawkins (May 27, 2005)

I'd say give up on flyers. They don'tseem to get you any sales. The signs on the car and the hat should probably both have the company name on em. I think that's what the IRS looks for if you claim it as a business expense. You seem to bee doing the right stuff. Just keep it up.

Really, I couldn't sell TP in a diarhea ward. But people like honey. And they want it. And if they know what RAW honey is, that's what they want. You don't have to bee a salesman.

Hawk


----------



## Mitch (Jul 7, 2003)

I say any place there are people you can sell honey.But be sure to ask permission.Honey sells itself i am proof of that never could sell a thing till now.

Chef 
I thought you were out of honey or you just getiing ideas for next season.It never hurts to be ahead of the game.


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

If I wanted to have a hat made indicating I sell honey, what do yo uall think it should say?


----------



## Robert Hawkins (May 27, 2005)

Isaac Bee Farm, Mytown, Oregon, 303-555-7392

Hawk


----------



## mwjohnson (Nov 19, 2004)

FLYERS REALLY TICK ME OFF!
Anybody who leaves a flyer in my mailbox get's reported to my postmaster.
Leave one on my truck,and I'm GONNA return it directly to you at your place,if your local.
Seems to be just as rude as those dinnertime phone sales call.
Natural food stores,small markets are good.
Leave a set amount with the owner(be clear on the price you expect to recieve) then stop EVERY week regularly to restock your section,pick up your cash.That's my plan.
I have wondered,don't other medium/small/off-beat type producers use a jobber,who(for a fee)stocks your product on grocery shelves for you,the same kinda thing,you then just ship out full cases to your jobber.Might work for a larger beek.
My wife leaves a complimentary bear in the teachers lounge for tea,with our phone number/name,and we can deliver.One teacher bought 60 Ross Rounds for Christmas,and allways best whenever you to can sell retail.
Anyway,my real point is a product like honey is too noble to peddle like chinese food or septic tank pumping.
Here's to your sucess.


----------



## notaclue (Jun 30, 2005)

I have health food stores that I have purchased essential oils request honey starting next year. This always happens when they find out I have bees within 30 miles of their store. Next year will probably be pretty light on my end since I only have the one hive right now and three Russian packages on the way next spring and another feral survivor(?) hive. 

BE CAREFUL ABOUT FLYERS IN THE MAILBOX. Unless you mail them you are in violation of federal law. Depending on your Postmaster you may only get a call to update you on postal codes and federal law up to whatever they can do. I know because I got one of those call's about 12 years ago from our then postmaster (I was until then ignorant).

Good Luck!!!


----------



## thebeeguy (Oct 10, 2005)

My self serve honey stand sits on a side road and still does well. When you run out of honey, don't disappoint your customers. There are lots of beekeepers who want to wholesale all their honey and would love to sell buckets to you. Last year I sold all my own honey in the six weeks(around 400 lbs). I buy from 2 other local beekeepers whose bees are in a similar location to mine.
www.thebeeguy.blogspot.com


----------



## rainesridgefarm (Sep 4, 2001)

"the corn people" does sound pretty funny. these are the sweet corn stands out in the country that sell Fresh sweet corn and sometimes other vegitables


----------

